# Nikon D60 External Flash Question



## mattmocha (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey there..

So, today I dug through my father's old camera bag and found this OLD external flash. A "Zykkor Infra AF II" that he must have used with his old Minolta 35mm SLR way back when. Here are a few snaps of the flash itself:



 






 



You'll notice that the mount on the bottom has 4 little pins, meaning it will NOT fit on my D60, much to my chagrin. 

The flash works great and I can fire it manually. Unfortunately, that does me no good if I want the flash to sync with my camera. Is there ANY sort of adapter thingamabob that will allow me to connect this flash to the hot-shoe mount of my D60? I really don't feel like dropping $200 on a speed-lite when this guy seems to work just fine. The existence of such an adapter is probably slim, but I'm hoping somebody may have an answer/solution.

Thanks!


----------



## PatrickHMS (Jan 6, 2010)

Please be careful when using older flash heads on the hotshoe of newer DSLR's.

Using that adaptor might make it work, but you need to be sure.  Many of the older film flashes are not compatible with DSLR's because of excessive trigger voltages.

A DLSR is essentially a computer with a lens, and using an incompatible flash, with an excessive trigger voltage (connected to circuitry in the DSLR through the hotshoe)
could potentially damage circuits in your DSLR.  Why take the risk to fry the innards of your camera body?

There is a place on the website listing by Mfg. and by Model #, what flashes are and are not deemed to be compatible with modern DSLR's because of trigger voltages.

Photo Strobe Trigger Voltages

But the model # you refer to is not found on the list that I can find.

I know it is crazy, I know they are not expensive, and not even Nikon, but here are the flash heads I like to use on my Nikon camera bodies.  I use them on camera, and more often, off camera, optically (no wires, no triggers) triggered by the master flash on the camera.  I have several of them, like them, and for less than $27.00 including shipping, can't go wrong.

I can sell them on Craigslist for more than what I paid for them.

Go to eBay, and do a search on this listing # 390086843199

Happy shooting!


----------

